# Metal break ,roller and shear. 3 in 1 - $250 (San Francisco, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Sep 26, 2020)

Metal brake,bender and shear. 3 in 1 - tools - by owner - sale
					

This has been sitting in my garage for years and I've never used it, so time to sell. It has a 30"...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------

